# Rare Maglite colors



## JayCee3313 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi, I like to collect maglites(mostly the 3D and above) and I was just wondering what would be considered rare color wise? Pictures would help!


----------



## Norm (Jul 28, 2014)

:welcome:

RARE MAGLITES 

 Maglite Colors collecting 

Google search of CPF 

It is always wise to do a Google search before starting a new thread, use the Google box at the top of the page.

Norm


----------



## JayCee3313 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you!!!


----------

